# Spotted in Costa Rica



## Kedan (Jul 10, 2019)

Saw this spider while on holiday in Costa Rica. Any idea’s on what it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 10, 2019)

I don't but its a beauty!  I would love to see a T in the wild, great picture!


----------



## CheckThrust (Jul 11, 2019)

A Brachypelma of some kind?


----------



## Phoenix G (Jul 12, 2019)

Wow that is a gorgeous T. The midnight black is incredible!


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 12, 2019)

I was also thinking Brachypelma. that is a gorgeous T.
I wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## Kedan (Jul 12, 2019)

I was wondering if it could be a Brachypelma schroederi? It was jet black and quite large. It was sitting out with a burrow close by which was by a stream.


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jul 12, 2019)

Looks like a lasiodora sp. To me


----------

